# 13 Steps to throwing a wicKED Halloween Party



## wicKED

If you are new at this, or an old pro, tips and tricks on how you can throw the ultimate Halloween party!

http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/halloween-party-planning.html


----------



## Hairazor

That was thought provoking, thanks


----------



## corey872

Interesting reading. I do like the idea of doing a 'glow' themed party...seems like almost a 'secondary' theme...people could still do what ever costume they want, just tie on some neon accents or glow paint or what ever.

Strangely, the parties I've left open themed, people seemed to dress up quite a bit. If I state a theme, it seems like fewer people dress up?!?! Maybe this can bridge the gap.


----------



## wicKED

Hairazor said:


> That was thought provoking, thanks


Thank you!


----------



## wicKED

corey872 said:


> Interesting reading. I do like the idea of doing a 'glow' themed party...seems like almost a 'secondary' theme...people could still do what ever costume they want, just tie on some neon accents or glow paint or what ever.
> 
> Strangely, the parties I've left open themed, people seemed to dress up quite a bit. If I state a theme, it seems like fewer people dress up?!?! Maybe this can bridge the gap.


I have tried full theme parties twice with less than stellar results. I think it really made a few people not even show up where if it is just a good old Halloween costume party, it leaves the creative idealism up to the individual. I must admit that I have several themes going on at once. I always have an extreme black light area with a RIDICULOUS amount of black lights. I have an have a grave yard in the front yard and camp crystal lake in the back. A psycho shower scene in one bathroom and the Texas Chainsaw Masacre clean up going on in the other. I like variety and I think you are on the right track with your way of thinking! Please let me know how it goes and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## corey872

That settles it! No more full themed parties! Though I think I'll experiment with this 'secondary' theme a bit more. Sounds like that might actually be a bit more interesting....wear what ever you want, and if you want it to glow, all the better!

I like the blood/mirror bit, too. Your psycho shower scene also inspired me. Perhaps a monster cut-out and a couple of well-placed strobe lights? Not necessarily a see-through shower curtain, but if a person happened to see the flash and shadow of a monster/ person with a knife? Could scare the pee out of them! Well, at least they would be in the bathroom!


----------



## wicKED

corey872 said:


> That settles it! No more full themed parties! Though I think I'll experiment with this 'secondary' theme a bit more. Sounds like that might actually be a bit more interesting....wear what ever you want, and if you want it to glow, all the better!
> 
> I like the blood/mirror bit, too. Your psycho shower scene also inspired me. Perhaps a monster cut-out and a couple of well-placed strobe lights? Not necessarily a see-through shower curtain, but if a person happened to see the flash and shadow of a monster/ person with a knife? Could scare the pee out of them! Well, at least they would be in the bathroom!


Absolutely. Sometimes the simplistic approach has the biggest pay offs. Think about how just spooking up the bathroom with a theme can have a profound effect on an entire party. Not sure which bathroom scenes you saw but here are a few just for good measure.




























All the things in these pictures are SUPER simple to make if you are interested. Let me know!


----------



## randomr8

Sweet!


----------



## mrsmiddle

How did you do the Psycho Shower scene?


wicKED said:


> Absolutely. Sometimes the simplistic approach has the biggest pay offs. Think about how just spooking up the bathroom with a theme can have a profound effect on an entire party. Not sure which bathroom scenes you saw but here are a few just for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the things in these pictures are SUPER simple to make if you are interested. Let me know!


----------



## fontgeek

The thing is, you can have a theme for your party without "forcing it down your guests throats" by "forcing" them to come dressed to match your theme.
Though some themes are easier to get people to deal with.
I would think an "Addams Family" family reunion would work well. With all of the weird relationships mentioned in the TV show and movies, it would be fairly easy for almost any costume to work for you.
But welcome people regardless of their costume, or lack there of.


----------



## Copchick

It was nice to see this thread was brought back to life. Good reading and a lot of great ideas and tips!


----------



## dakkonderge

every year I do a carnival theme. I like to see who shows up and what they are dressed as. nothing says Halloween like Jason and freddy trying to knock down milk bottles.


----------



## wicKED

Thanks Guys. I appreciate it!


----------

